# SpeedLink Medusa NX 5.1 Gaming HS Testbericht



## TyPe_X (4. März 2009)

Ich dachte mir ich schreib mal einen Test über das neue Medusa NX 5.1 HeadSet, wenn ich es schon mal hier rumliegen hab 

*Details:*

*Ausführung* 
	Kopfbügelhörer
	ohrumschließend, offen, dynamisch
	inkl. Mikrofon


*Farbe* 
           Schwarz


*Anschlüsse* 
           1 x USB
	3 x 3,5 mm Kopfhörer-Klinkenstecker
	1 x 3,5 mm Mikrofon-Klinkenstecker
	Cinch über Adapterkabel


*Kabellänge* 
           3,8 Meter


*Kabelführung* 
           einseitig


*Eigenschaften* 
           Lautstärkeregler, Surround Sound, faltbar


*Zubehör* 
           Anleitung auf CD, 3fach 3,5mm auf Cinch Adapterkabel, Transporttasche




*Persönliche Eindrücke*
*Aussehen und Verarbeitung*
Das HeadSet ist komplett in schwarz gehalten und sieht recht robust aus.
Das Micro ist beweglich und fest an der linken Ohrmuschel befestigt.
Man kann das HS ohne Probleme an den eigenen Kopf anpassen, da man die Ohrmuscheln weiter raus ziehen kann.
Das HS umschließt angenehm die Ohren und sogar nach Stundenlangem Tragen ist es angenehm und bewirkt keinerlei Schmerzen.
Der Kopfbügel ist gepolstert und schont den Kopf.
Das HS kann über USB an den PC bzw. mit Adapter ans Netz geschlossen werden.
Die Lautstärkeregelung am Kabel bietet Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für die vorderen, hinteren und Centerlautsprächern. Die Bassvibration ist ebenfall von 0-10 einstellbar.
Die Verarbeitung ist meiner Meinung nach besser wie beim Vorgänger ProGamer 5.1 und ich denke, dass es aufjedenfall nicht so schnell kaputtgehen wird, wie das Alte. Aber das wird sich noch zeigen.

*Der Sound*
Ich habe den Sound bis jetzt in Burnout Paradise, Prince of Persia 08, CS:S, GTA IV und Far Cry 2 getestet.
In CS:S ist die Ortung sehr wichtig und ich muss sagen die ist genial! Man kann genau hören ob jemand zb von vorne oben rechts kommt oder hinter dir auf dem Dach rumläuft. Das ist natürlich nicht nur in CS:S so.
Der Bass ist tief und satt. Die Vibrationsunterstützung ist genial und verschafft einen realistischeren Eindruck! Also wenn zb in GTA IV was in die Luft geht scheppert es wie sau 
Die Sound qualität ist super. Alles hört sich schön rein an.
Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass der "SubWoofer" nicht an die Frontlautsprächer gekoppelt ist, da die Musik in 2.1 wiedergegeben wird, was jedoch nicht so schlimm ist, da der Bass auch so gut ist. Aber vll kann das irgendwo eingestellt werden.
Das Micro filtert Störgeräusche und überträgt die Stimme in guter Qualität.
Getestet in Skype und TS2.

*Fazit*
Mich stellt das HS voll und ganz zufrieden, auch wenn der Preis 80€ beträgt. Für dieses HS lohnt sich der Preis aufjedenfall!
Der Sound überzeugt und der Bass scheppert was das Zeug hält
Ich hoffe nur, dass das HS länger hält als das ProGamer 5.1, denn dann ist es für mich Fehlerfrei!

*Zum Abschluss noch ein paar Bilder vom NX 5.1:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch mehr Bilder(mit Handy-Kamera, weil meine DigiCam zickt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackslash (4. März 2009)

Moinsen,
schöner kurzer Test bisher, nun hab ich genau eine Frage an dich und zwar:
Wo ist der Unterschied zum 5.1 Pro, außer der Farbe?

mfg


----------



## TyPe_X (4. März 2009)

illidan1988 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> schöner kurzer Test bisher, nun hab ich genau eine Frage an dich und zwar:
> Wo ist der Unterschied zum 5.1 Pro, außer der Farbe?
> 
> mfg



Also die Soundqualität ist geringfügig verbessert. Ich finde der Bass ist besser als beim Vorgänger. Aber wer noch ein funktionstüchtiges 5.1 Pro hat, der braucht nicht umsteigen, da sich der Umstieg dann für den Preis nicht lohnt.
Ich hatte leider die fehlerhafte Serie erwischt und deshalb wollte ich nicht nochmal das Risiko eingehen diese zu bekommen. Das war der Grund dafür, dass ich das NX gekauft habe.


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. März 2009)

TyPe_X schrieb:


> Also die Soundqualität ist geringfügig verbessert. Ich finde der Bass ist besser als beim Vorgänger. Aber wer noch ein funktionstüchtiges 5.1 Pro hat, der braucht nicht umsteigen, da sich der Umstieg dann für den Preis nicht lohnt.
> Ich hatte leider die fehlerhafte Serie erwischt und deshalb wollte ich nicht nochmal das Risiko eingehen diese zu bekommen. Das war der Grund dafür, dass ich das NX gekauft habe.



Sehr knapper Test, aber gute wortauswahl und Ausdruck. 

Kannst du vllt. noch n paar mehr Detailbilder bringen?? Z.B von der Bügelhalterung usw.

Btw. schreib mal einen Admin an, damit dein Test nicht in den Tiefen des Forums verschwindet


----------



## TyPe_X (5. März 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Sehr knapper Test, aber gute wortauswahl und Ausdruck.
> 
> Kannst du vllt. noch n paar mehr Detailbilder bringen?? Z.B von der Bügelhalterung usw.
> 
> Btw. schreib mal einen Admin an, damit dein Test nicht in den Tiefen des Forums verschwindet




Ok mehr Bilder geht klar Ich editiere sie dann.
Was soll ich dem Admin sagen?^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. März 2009)

TyPe_X schrieb:


> Ok mehr Bilder geht klar Ich editiere sie dann.
> Was soll ich dem Admin sagen?^^



Gut 
Das du den test gemacht hast (link)
und du dir wünschen würdest dass der oben bleibt ^^


----------



## TyPe_X (5. März 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Gut
> Das du den test gemacht hast (link)
> und du dir wünschen würdest dass der oben bleibt ^^



Ja gut, dann mach ich das mal 

Bilder sind editiert.


----------



## NOOKYN (5. März 2009)

Habe das Headset jetzt auch seit 2 Tagen, und bin wirklich begeistert. Das beste Headset, was ich bis jetzt hatte.

Sound grandios, Verarbeitung vorbildlich und auch die Optik tut sein übriges (sieht nicht so klobbig aus wie das alte 5.1 ProGamer).

Also ich kann wirklich nur eine Empfehlung zu diesem Headset aussprechen. Erstklassige Arbeit, die hier geleistet wurde.

Es gibt nur einen einzigen negativen Punkt dieses Headsets. Es hat leider keinen Knopf an der Kabelfernbedienung, um das Mic zu muten 

Aber das kann man bei dem Sound locker verschmerzen 

Ps. schöner Test, wollte wahrscheinlich auch noch ein machen nach dem Wochenende, weil ich es erst auf einer LAN testen will 

greetz

F A T A L 1 T Y


----------



## TyPe_X (5. März 2009)

F A T A L 1 T Y schrieb:


> Ps. schöner Test, wollte wahrscheinlich auch noch ein machen nach dem Wochenende, weil ich es erst auf einer LAN testen will



Hehe Danke. Hab mir Mühe gegeben  Bin gespannt auf deinen Test


----------



## Painxx (5. März 2009)

jop jop... dein test ist gut... freu mich auch auf fatalitys test


----------



## SilentMike (9. März 2009)

Also ich habe meins direkt wieder zurückgeschickt.
Miese Verarbeitung, überall an den Gehörpolster hingen Heißkleberfäden,
 die Polster selbst waren schlecht angepasst mit richtig großem Spalt !!!!

Der Klang war noch das Beste.

Das K.O. war aber eine Massebrummen das durch den USB-Anschluss verursacht wurde, 
durch den Einsatz des mitgelieferten Netzteils konnte ich 
das Brummen zwar reduzieren, aber es war noch da.

Auch die Fernbedienung war nicht der Bringer.
Die LED ist so hell das man blind wird.
Die FB ist schwer, wenn sie an Seite herunterhängt merkt man sie.
Schön das man jede Position zwar einzeln einstellen kann (Front/Side/Center/Vibra), 
da es aber kein Masterregler gibt muss dann doch den Lautstärkeregler von Windows benutzen.

Kein Mikro-Mute nur komplettes abstellen, das sich dann so anhört als würden sich Kondensatoren entladen.

Aber wie schon oben geschrieben, der Klang ist gut, auch der des Mikros.
Wer mit den anderen "Kleinigkeiten" leben kann, bekommt ein, sagen wir mal
"gutes" Headset.

MfG


----------



## Pravasi (9. März 2009)

Speedlink ist wirklich nicht schlecht was Bedürfnisoptimierte Konzeption angeht,aber sie sind schon immer grottenschlecht billig gebaut gewesen.Man bekommt eine gute Idee,die dann in Plastikmüll verpackt wird.


----------



## boogy (9. März 2009)

F A T A L 1 T Y schrieb:


> Habe das Headset jetzt auch seit 2 Tagen, und bin wirklich begeistert. Das beste Headset, was ich bis jetzt hatte.
> 
> Sound grandios, Verarbeitung vorbildlich und auch die Optik tut sein übriges (sieht nicht so klobbig aus wie das alte 5.1 ProGamer).
> 
> ...


 

Und wie schauts aus gibts noch ein Feedback von dir ?


----------



## _Basti_ (9. März 2009)

Schöner Test
Sowas hält die Community am leben 
NICE


----------



## Gamiac (9. März 2009)

Was hat den die fehlerhafte serie gehabt . Hab nähmlich über Amazon ein pro für 30 € bestellt angeblich B ware ist aber völlig in ordnung und alles Komplett wie Neu aus dem Laden halt inc 2 Jahre Garantie .


----------



## TyPe_X (9. März 2009)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Was hat den die fehlerhafte serie gehabt . Hab nähmlich über Amazon ein pro für 30 € bestellt angeblich B ware ist aber völlig in ordnung und alles Komplett wie Neu aus dem Laden halt inc 2 Jahre Garantie .



Sie hatte extreme Verarbeitungsfehler.
Bei sehr vielen ist das Mikrofon i-wann ausgefallen, einzelne Lautsprecher sind ausgefallen bis dann garnichts mehr ging. Bei mir sind damals zweimal die rechte Ohrmuschel ausgefallen und bei jedem ProGamer, das ich hatte ist das Mikro kaputt gegangen (Schlechte Lötstellen).
Aber das NX sieht von der Verarbeitung her aufjedenfall besser aus, wie das ProGamer, welches ich damals besaß. Ich gehe dabei nur von meinem damaligen ProGamer HS aus, es kann also nicht auf alle ProGamer HS übertragen werden. Du hast wahrscheinlich die Serie erwischt die in Ordnung ist.
Hast Glück gehabt


----------



## boogy (10. März 2009)

Ich werde mir auf jedenfall nächste woche medusa bestellen um selber zu testen, dann schreibe ich mein Feedback über Raumklang !

Soundkarte ist : X-Fi Titanium

Bis jetzt hatte ich :
Sharkoon cosmic5.1 ( Raumklang 1a )
akg 530 ( für spiele zu hell nicht´mein Fall )
Sennheiser 555 ( für Spiele sehr gut da fehlte aber immer was )
Sennheiser 595 ( fast das selbe auch da vermisste ich was )

bis jetzt haben alle 3 Stereo KH vom Raumklang arg enttäuscht und es fehlte immer was, schwer zu beschreiben man muss erlebt haben.

Nächste woche wird sich dann zeigen ob cms3d vs 5.1 im Raumklang besser ist für mich, im Vordergrund steht nur der Raumklang selbst.


MfG


----------



## boogy (17. März 2009)

Medusa 5.1 nx sollte morgen bei mir eintreffen


----------



## JayDee1207 (19. März 2009)

Also das Medusa ist wirklich genial. Ortung in CSS wesentlich besser als Sennheiser PC 350 und CMSS-3D einer X-Fi Karte. Mit schön hochgedrehten Bass rummst es richtig lecker in Crysis/ Crysis Warhead oder Call of duty 4/5. Also kaufen...sofort.


----------



## Painxx (19. März 2009)

also ich sags nochmals! die Ortung, BASs und TOn PErfekt!... ich höre gegner, obwohl er auf anderer Seite der map schleicht + ich wiess immer, in welche richtung er genau läuft, wegen 5.1 ! Es ist perfekt!


----------



## boogy (20. März 2009)

Ich hab meins wieder zurückgeschickt, ich bin nicht damit klargekommen dieses rauschen war unerträglich hab auch alles menschen mögliche versucht leider ohne Erfolg.
Ansonsten echt geiler Sound die Verarbeitung schaut auch sehr gut aus, wenn aber nur dieses blöde rauschen und knacksen nicht wäre, hab bestimmt ein Montagsmodell erwischt.

Naja habe mir gerade ein Sennheiser hd 465 für 48 Euro inklusive Versand gekauft, davor habe ich probehört und es hörte sich meiner Meinung sehr gut an. Zudem ist es leicht, bequem und günstig.



MfG


----------



## Painxx (20. März 2009)

Welches rauschen boogy?


----------



## TyPe_X (21. März 2009)

Ich muss etwas hinzufügen, weil manche Leute ein Rauschen haben.
Wenn ihr zufällig Vista habt und eine Creative Soundkarte, wie ich, dann müsst ihr im Lautstärkefenster (Bei mir auf Spielemodus) das Mikrofon stumm schalten!!
Es funktioniert trotzdem noch wenn es im in Windows integrierten Lautstärkefenster aktiviert ist.
Das Bild veranschaulicht es vll etwas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe das hilft manchen weiter!

MfG TyPe


----------



## ADG.Prince (22. März 2009)

Habe mir gerade das Medusa NX bestellt.
Bin gespannt wie es klinkt.
Habe noch mit dem Razer Carcharias geliebäugelt.
Diverse Testberichte und Eure Erfahrungsberichte haben mir sehr geholfen, Danke.
Jetzt muss es nur noch kommen.
Habe mir noch 3 x http://www.amazon.de/Vivanco-MP3-Au...r_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1237731720&sr=8-11 bestellt.

Damit ich an meiner X-fi Headset und 5.1 gleichzeitig betreiben kann.
Lautsprecher und Headset haben beide Ein-Ausschalter, damit sollte es doch klappen.
Oder habe ich das falsch bedacht ?


----------



## TyPe_X (22. März 2009)

ADG-Prince schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade das Medusa NX bestellt.
> Bin gespannt wie es klinkt.
> Habe noch mit dem Razer Carcharias geliebäugelt.
> Diverse Testberichte und Eure Erfahrungsberichte haben mir sehr geholfen, Danke.
> ...



Dein Vorhaben sollte eigntl. aufgehen.
Da steht nichts im Weg, wenn dein Soundsystem auch einen Ein- und Ausschalter hat.
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Thali777 (23. März 2009)

Ich hab mir das Medusa NX 5.1 auch gekauft, aber ich höre im Hintergrund immer so ein leises Rauschen, hört ihr das auch? An der Sounkarte kann es nicht liegen da ich das Rauschen auch höre wenn es nur am Strom angeschlossen wurde.

Hab das Headset bei Media Markt gekauft. Habs auch wieder umgetauscht und nochmal genommen weil ich gedacht hab es ist defekt aber war wieder das gleiche.
Kann es vielleicht auch sein das Media Markt B-Ware hat?
Soundkarte habe ich eine Speed-Link 5.1 PCI Auio Card für 20 €.
Ich habe Vista Home Premium und nen Dell XPS 420.

Kann es daran liegen das ich den Treiber nicht installiert habe? Aber auf der CD is irgendwie kein Treiber drauf?

Habe den Post von TyPe_X schon gelesen aber ich habe keine Creative Sounkarte.

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, sonst muss ich es wieder umtauschen, da ich davon Kopfweh bekomme!

Bitte Bitte das Headset ist soooo Geil....

Falls noch Fragen zu meinem System oder zu Einstellungen bestehen stehe ich zur Verfügung!

mfg Thali


----------



## TyPe_X (23. März 2009)

Thali777 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Medusa NX 5.1 auch gekauft, aber ich höre im Hintergrund immer so ein leises Rauschen, hört ihr das auch? An der Sounkarte kann es nicht liegen da ich das Rauschen auch höre wenn es nur am Strom angeschlossen wurde.
> 
> Hab das Headset bei Media Markt gekauft. Habs auch wieder umgetauscht und nochmal genommen weil ich gedacht hab es ist defekt aber war wieder das gleiche.
> Kann es vielleicht auch sein das Media Markt B-Ware hat?
> ...



Nimm mal das Mic direkt an deinen Mund und Rede i-was. Wenn du dich selbst hörst, dann liegt es an irgendwelchen Einstellungen deiner Soundkarte. Wenn nicht und das Rauschen immer noch da ist, dann schau mal ob du i-welche Kabel in der Nähe des HeadSets hast, weil bei mir hat z.B. mein Handy-Aufladekabel ein Störgeräusch erzeugt!
Noch eine Möglichkeit könnte sein, wie du es mit Strom versorgst. Versuch mal mit Adapter an Netz oder direkt an PC. Vll ist es ja dann weg!
Aber eins kann ich dir versichern es liegt bestimmt nicht am HeadSet!
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du 2mal ein defektes Gerät bekommst.

MfG TyPe


----------



## Escaflone (24. März 2009)

Thali777 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Medusa NX 5.1 auch gekauft, aber ich höre im Hintergrund immer so ein leises Rauschen, hört ihr das auch? An der Sounkarte kann es nicht liegen da ich das Rauschen auch höre wenn es nur am Strom angeschlossen wurde.
> 
> Hab das Headset bei Media Markt gekauft. Habs auch wieder umgetauscht und nochmal genommen weil ich gedacht hab es ist defekt aber war wieder das gleiche.
> Kann es vielleicht auch sein das Media Markt B-Ware hat?
> ...





Mach mal die lautstärke im windos soundoption oder brei deiner soundkarte optionen auf 50% und teste dann langam hoch ob das rauschen dann weg ist,und schraub mal dein microfon lautstärke runten ich habe es auf 25%  habe kein rauschen und alle hören mich sehr gut

*Rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt und dienen der allgemeinen Erheiterung*


----------



## Thali777 (25. März 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten, Ich werde es wenn ich mal Zeit habe testen.

Hört von euch keiner ein Rauschen? Oder hört ihr ein leises Rauschen? Bei mir ist das Rauschen so mittelmäßig und es nervt. 

Also falls ihr noch möglichkeiten wisst wie man das Rauschen wegbekommt schreibt sie mir Bitte? Ich werde es dann testen.
Das Rauschen ist bei mir nur weg wenn ich es bei dem Regler ausschalte.

PS 1: Welche Kabel oder Geräte können verursachen das es Rauscht? Ich habe ein Apple Ladekabel, Externe Seagate Festplatte mit E-Sata, Zwei Steckdosenleisten, Creative Webcam, Logitech Cordless Rumplepad 2 Controller...

PS 2: Vielleicht könntet ihr mir schreiben was Ihr für Soundkarten habt und was die Kosten?

Danke!

mfg Thali


----------



## TyPe_X (25. März 2009)

Thali777 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten, Ich werde es wenn ich mal Zeit habe testen.
> 
> Hört von euch keiner ein Rauschen? Oder hört ihr ein leises Rauschen? Bei mir ist das Rauschen so mittelmäßig und es nervt.
> 
> ...



Das kann man nicht so genau sagen. Kann auch am Router oder so liegen ( ist aber unwahrscheinlich ).
Ich hab ne XFi Fatality Progamer


----------



## Thali777 (25. März 2009)

Router ist eher unwahrscheinlich da ich im oberen Stockwerk bin und der Router unten. 
Morgen werde ich die möglichkeiten Testen und euch dann bescheid geben und auf weitere Tipps hoffen. 

Weitere Tipps sind immer noch erwünscht?


mfg Thali


----------



## TyPe_X (25. März 2009)

Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass das Rauschen bei dir durch das Mic kommt.
Wenn ich zB Skype starte schaltet sich mein Mic an und ich hör mich selbst, wenn ich nah ran geh.
Dadurch rauscht es die ganze Zeit. Dieses Problem hab ich aber gelöst (Steht auf Seite 3).
Ich weiß nicht, wie es mit deinen Soundeinstellungen aussieht, deshalb kann ich dir nicht verraten, wie du es machen musst. 
Du könntest mir aber ein Screenshot von deinen Soundeinstellungen deiner Soundkarte schicken, dann kann ich dir vll. weiter helfen.

MfG TyPe


----------



## Thali777 (26. März 2009)

Ok Danke...Ich bin zurzeit leider nicht zuhause darum kann ich es auch nicht testen ich bin frühestens wieder am Mittwoch back. Dann werde ich Screenshots machen und sie dir schicken... 
Danke....

Weitere Vorschläge erwünscht?

mfg Thali


----------



## Biosman (27. März 2009)

Also ich hab das Medusa 5.1 mit Verstärker, dieses ist schon 4 jahre alt und läuft immernoch was natürlich für die Qualität von Speedlink spricht.

Habe mir aber anfang 2009 "sogar noch vor release" das Medusa NX 5.1 zukommen lassen und muss aus persönlichen eindrücken sagen das ich den unterschied merke und zwar gewalltig! Ich konnte den Test Berichten in der PCGH und von anderen Fachzeitschriften kaum glauben das es wirklich so gut abgeschnitten hat und die Besten Headsets geschlagen hat in punkto Sound Qualität und nur 0,01 punkte Hinter dem MMX 300 steht.

Der Tragekonfort is natürlich 1a wie ich das von Speedlink kenne, komischerweise ist das NX hier sogar besser als mein 4 Jahre "eingetragenes" Medusa 5.1, ich hab das NX aufgesetzt und es sitzt wunderbar selbst nach 4, 5, 6 std zoggen hab ich keine Probleme.

Preis/Leistung ist natürlich Top und Unschlagbar!

Das einziege richtige Manko für mich ist das die Rote LED an der "Fernbedienung" so Hell ist das man blind davon wird (Natürlich bissi übertrieben^^)... Zumal hier eine Blaue LED viel schöner gewesen wäre.


----------



## Thali777 (27. März 2009)

Biosman schrieb:


> Also ich hab das Medusa 5.1 mit Verstärker, dieses ist schon 4 jahre alt und läuft immernoch was natürlich für die Qualität von Speedlink spricht.
> 
> Habe mir aber anfang 2009 "sogar noch vor release" das Medusa NX 5.1 zukommen lassen und muss aus persönlichen eindrücken sagen das ich den unterschied merke und zwar gewalltig! Ich konnte den Test Berichten in der PCGH und von anderen Fachzeitschriften kaum glauben das es wirklich so gut abgeschnitten hat und die Besten Headsets geschlagen hat in punkto Sound Qualität und nur 0,01 punkte Hinter dem MMX 300 steht.
> 
> ...




Hörst du bei dir kein Rauschen? Oder hast du es mal gehört und hast es wegbekommen? Und wie? 

mfg Thali


----------



## Pravasi (28. März 2009)

Hab meins vor 3 tagen bekommen und es rauscht auch.Zwar nicht unerträglich,aber doch störend.Finde ich einfach unverschämt!Habe 3 andere Kopfhörer/Headsets und da ist alles ganz klar.Wundere mich auch ganz ehrlich,das das Teil so gehypet wird.Habe eine auzentech forte und benutze ein Creative fatalaty was nur halb so viel kostet,aber in sachen sound und vor allem bei der Ortung(Left4dead,Crysis,CoD4)nur unwesentlich schlechter ist.Und bis jetzt hat es den Anschein,das mein DT880 bei der Ortung und Auflösung mindestens gleichwertig ist.Der Sound spielt eh in einer anderen Liga,dagegen ist das Medusa höchstens Schrott,wenn überhaupt.Ist natürlich auch eine andere Preisliga.Nur der Bass ist mir beim 880er fürs zocken zuwenig.Allerdings werde ich mit der Klangqualität des Medusas wohl nicht wirklich glücklich werden.Ich mache die nächsten Tage noch ein paar ausführliche"Orientierungsläufe"und schaue dann mal ob ich es dann noch behalten will.Tendenz ist eher nein.Zudem das Rauschen/Brummen mal wieder nicht unbedingt auf gute Qualität schliessen lässt,und das obwohl grade Speedlink dafür schon so oft im Kreuzfeuer stand.Aber Zielgruppe sind halt hauptsächlich Teenis ,die noch nicht über andere Vergleiche und eigene Erfahrung verfügen.Mit denen wird man es bestimmt wieder machen können...
Mein Fazit bisher:gute Soundkarte und (super)Stereokopfhörer machen das Rennen.Vieleicht packt es das Roccat ja.


----------



## Biosman (28. März 2009)

Hmm was fürn Rauschen? Kenne nur das vom Microfon wenn man es nicht ausmacht.

Ich hab mein NX nun meine Freundin aufsetzen lassen und nen Kumpel von mir und beide sagen das sie kein Rauschen hören.

Wenn ich mich ganz doll konzentriere höhre ich nichts bis auf mein Tinnitus^^


----------



## Thali777 (28. März 2009)

Das Rauschen hört man glaub ich auch nur wenn man das Mikrofon angeschalten hat, aber ich rede die ganze Zeit und zocke, also ich brauche das Mikrofon. 
Und ohne mikrofon macht es ja keinen sinn oder? 
Das Rauschen muss doch einen Grund haben manche haben es manche nicht?

mfg Thali


----------



## Pravasi (28. März 2009)

Ich habe vor allem ein Brummen wenn ich scrolle oder mit dem Mauszeiger auf irgendwas draufgehe.


----------



## Pravasi (29. März 2009)

Ist genaugenommen ein permanentes Summen.
Muss nach ein paar Tagen und einigen veränderten Enstellungen sagen,das der Sound doch um einiges besser ist ,als vom Creative.Nur warte ich immer noch auf die Bassvibrationen.Beim testen funktionieren die super,aber im Game passiert da nichts bisher.
Von der Ortung bin ich bisher immer noch nicht wirklich überzeugt.Ist zwar gut,aber das ist beim Creative oder bei dem DT880 genauso.Scheint so,als ob der entscheidene Faktor doch die Soundkarte ist.
Ich teste weiter.


----------



## TyPe_X (29. März 2009)

ALSO NOCHMAL:
Um das Rauschen wegzubekommen müsst ihr im Programm eurer Soundkarte das Mikrofon AUSSCHALTEN!
ABER in Windows muss es aktiviert bleiben.
So hab ich es wegbekommen.

MfG TyPe


----------



## ADG.Prince (29. März 2009)

Mein Medusa ist nun am Samstag gekommen 
Der Klang ist wirklich Weltklasse und die Ortung ist klar besser mit CMSS-3D und Plantronics Gamecon.
Das Rauschen habe ich nach der Installation des Headsets auch gehabt, der Trick von TyPe_X
auf Seite 2 dieses Beitrages hat aber sofort für Abhilfe gesorgt, danke dafür !
Ich habe auf Seite 3 die Adapter verlinkt die ich benutze um Headset und 5.1 System gleichzeitig
zu betreiben, funktioniert hervorragend. Mit oder ohne Adapter ich höre keinen Unterschied.
Zur Zeit habe ich die Bassumleitung in meiner X-fi eingeschaltet und  Subwooferverstärkung aktiviert.
Zum Einstellen und Probehören habe ich die THX Demo Disc 2 benutzt, ich finde es schon erstaunlich wie viel Klang es für knapp 67 Taler gibt 

Von mir ganz klar : Kaufempfehlung


----------



## ADG.Prince (29. März 2009)

@Pravasi

Die Vibrationsfunktion arbeitete bei mir erst richtig als ich die Bassumleitung und Verstärkung aktiviert hatte.
Gibt es diese Funktion auch im Treiber Deiner Karte ?


----------



## Pravasi (30. März 2009)

ADG-Prince schrieb:


> @Pravasi
> 
> Die Vibrationsfunktion arbeitete bei mir erst richtig als ich die Bassumleitung und Verstärkung aktiviert hatte.
> Gibt es diese Funktion auch im Treiber Deiner Karte ?


 Hmm..
Böhmische Dörfer.Habe zwar eine (aktivierte)Bassverstärkung,aber Umleitung...?Müsste doch aber auf dem x-fi drauf sein ,oder?


----------



## Pravasi (1. April 2009)

So.
Alles ausprobiert.
Fazit:Sound- ist zum spielen toll,besser als z.b.creative,wummst auch mehr als mein DT880(wichtig für mich)obwohl es dagegen schon "dreckig"klingt.Auch habe ich ständig ein mal leiseres (srollen)oder lauteres(C&C)summen,sowas wie Massebrummen.
Ortung-ist gut,aber auch nicht besser als beim creative,und schlechter (etwas)als beimDT880Hat allerdings eine etwas "Kompaktere"Darstellung,das heisst,der 880er ist genauer,aber bei Ihm scheint der Raum irgendwie grösser,weiträumiger zu sein,und beim Medusa enger,was ich auf eine gewisse weise im Spiel auch schätze.Macht es meiner Meinung nach einfacher,weil man Alles mehr vor der Nase hat.Geschmacksache.
Mikro-Oh Gott.Nach zahlreichen Feedbacks von "meinen"Leuten die mich vorher über das Creative kannten,eine ganz klare Verschlechterung.Stimme ist "dosenhafter" und immer wieder Störgeräusche wie Echo und das mein eigener Kopfhörersound für die anderen manchmal hörbar ist.Da muss ich dann immer wieder rumfummeln und neu konfigurieren was letzlich irgendwie besser oder schlechter hinhaut,aber beim creative NIE nötig war. 
Tragekompfort-Gut,-für ca.eine Stunde.Danach drückt es mehr bei mir,als alle 4 Kopfhörer/Headsets die ich habe oder hatte.Gar nicht gut.Kommt natürlich auch auf den Kopf an,aber geht bei mir leider nicht lange. Zudem vermisse ich an dem recht schweren Regler eine Mikrofonreglung/Stummschltung.
Unterm Strich heisst das für mich,ich werde mich wieder davon trennen.Schaue was das Roccat bringen wird.Ausserdem bin ich mir jetzt sicher,das bei entsprechender Soundkarte in Punkto Ortung ein guter Stereohörer tatsächlich mindestens ebenbürtig ist.Die Suche geht weiter...


----------



## Painxx (1. April 2009)

lol! SRy, Pravasi aber wie groß ist dein Kopf? Ich habe das Creative selber zuhause rumliegen und ich kann es nicht mit medusa nx vergleicehn! NX ist einfach im Sound, Bass, Ortung, Mikro, Tragekompfort besser. Bei Creative konnte ihc max. 30 mins aufgesetzt haben ohne danach leicht schmerzen zu bekommen. Mein Kopf ist nicht groß oder breit! Mit dem NX kann ich über 5h anbehalten ohne überhaupt was nicht angenehmes zu empfinden. Ortung in Spielen wie crysis wars oder cod4 ist auch deulich besser. Man kann genau erkennen, wo Gegenr hingeht/hinschleicht oder 1 Schritt macht.... Ka, aber ich weiss nicht pravasi... Es ist diene MEinung, aber ich kanns einfach kaum glauben, dass du Creative besser findest. Zu 880er kann ich halt kaum sagen, vorallem der Preis ist zuhoch. Über 200 euro! Vlt. ist es besser, aber 130 euro mehr zu zahlen oO! Für 70 euro ist MEdusa NX klasse


----------



## Pravasi (2. April 2009)

Hab nen grossn Kopf,das ist wohl wahr.Das Creative,und auch alles andere was ich bisher da drauf hatte,haben mir allerdings keine Probleme bereitet.Aber das schiebe ich nicht dem Medusa in die Schuhe-ist halt mein Köpfchen.Spielesound ist nach meinem Geschmack auch sehr gut.Klar ,ist kein Hifi-Hörer,aber darum geht es in dem Fall auch gar nicht.Wummst gut und macht Spass,das reicht mir total.Ortung ist ein Sache mit der ich mich die letzten Monate bis zum Ausflippen beschäftigt habe.Soundkarten,5.1,Stereo.Bis zum Abwinken rumprobiert.Verglichen habe ich halt in den letzten Tagen die 3,welche zur Zeit bei mir zu Hause im Einsatz sind.Dafür habe ich in Left4dead und in Crysis immer und immer wieder(dramatisch oft)verschiedene level angespielt ,dort auf bestimmte Geräusche geachtet ,Hörer gewechselt und dann miteinander verglichen.Creative schneidet dabei nach meiner Erfahrung nicht wirklich schlechter ab,der 880er sowieso nicht,was mich dazu bringt zu glaube,das es bei der Ortung in erster Linie auf die Soundkarte ankommt.Besser finde ich das Creative nicht,ist für mich lediglich bequemer und hat aber ein Mikro was besser funktioniert(sagen die anderen,die mich hören...?).Den 880er wollte ich hier nicht propagandieren.Ich habe Ihn halt,und habe das zum Anlass genommen mal einen Highend-Hörer mit ins Rennen zu werfen und über meine Erfahrung damit zu berichten.Bei dem Preis darf der natürlich auch was können.Andere Leute haben mit Ortung andere Erfahrunr gemacht und das für mich auch sehr glaubwürdig hier oder in anderen Foren mitgeteilt.Macht das ganze nicht einfacher,wobei ich wieder fast am Punkt"Ausflippen "bin.Wenn mir das Medusa passen würde könnte ich aufgrund der absolut zufriedenstellenden,wenn auch nicht,wie so oft behauptet alles andere in den Schatten stellender Ortungsqualität und des für mich guten,spassigen spielsounds(ich will hier bitte nicht lesen,das das Teil auch für Musik taugt) auch damit einigermassen glücklich werden.So aber geben das Massebrummen und die zum Teil schwierige Mikro-Situation für mich den Ausschlag weiter zu suchen.Wünsch jedem anderem soweit viel Spass mit dem Ding.Möglich ist das bestimmt.


----------

